# Mobile Forum?



## scubahsteve69 (Jul 11, 2010)

I view a couple of other different vBulletin type forums and the admins signed us up for an app called Forum Runners.  It's simply an application that allows you to view, reply, create threads & post pics from your cell phone.  It's a pretty slick app!  Any chance someone may be able to look at that?

Thx,

Scuba


----------



## matts (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like a cool deal, but its only for iphone.  Need one for BlackBerry.  It is free for the forum to set it up.  How much is the app.


----------



## scubahsteve69 (Jul 11, 2010)

There is a Free version and a $1.99 version.  I think the BlackBerry version is another app called TapaTalk...pretty sure it's free for a forum to set up on as well.  It works the same but we've found Forum Runner is a little more versatile (except for the iPhone only thing)


----------

